# I'm not the first overthinking critic of his…



## albertop9

"I'm not the first overthinking critic of his…" OR
"I'm not his first overthinking critic…" (second half of sentence below)

"…who affirms having thought of that." OR
"…to affirm having thought of that." OR
"…affirming to have thought of that."

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## ConorO

albertop9 said:
			
		

> "I'm not the first overthinking critic of his…" or
> "I'm not his first overthinking critic…"
> 
> "…who affirms having thought of that." or
> "…to affirm having thought of that." or
> "…affirming to have thought of that."
> 
> Many thanks for your help!



No existe la palabra "overthinking" en ingles! Que quieres decir?

Ademas, no esta claro que quieres decir con los otros tres oraciones.

Conor.


----------



## albertop9

ConorO said:
			
		

> No existe la palabra "overthinking" en ingles! Que quieres decir?
> 
> Ademas, no esta claro que quieres decir con los otros tres oraciones.



¡Sí existe! Quiere decir "pensar demasiado."

Las otras tres oraciones son la segunda mitad de la frase que no sé cómo decir. Son las tres formas que se me ocurren - pero no sé si alguna es correcta.


----------



## ConorO

albertop9 said:
			
		

> ¡Sí existe! Quiere decir "pensar demasiado."
> 
> Las otras tres oraciones son la segunda mitad de la frase que no sé cómo decir. Son las tres formas que se me ocurren - pero no sé si alguna es correcta.



Lo siento, pero no existe. "Pensar demasiado" significa "to think too much" , digo yo.

Con referencia a la segunda mitad de la frase, poderias darme el oracion completo.

Conor.


----------



## mhp

albertop9 said:
			
		

> ¡Sí existe! Quiere decir "pensar demasiado."
> 
> Las otras tres oraciones son la segunda mitad de la frase que no sé cómo decir. Son las tres formas que se me ocurren - pero no sé si alguna es correcta.



 La palabra "overthink" existe en AmE. Pero no se usa como la has usado. No es posible decir si la segunda parte es correcta sin ver la primera parte.


----------



## albertop9

ConorO said:
			
		

> Lo siento, pero no existe. "Pensar demasiado" significa "to think too much" , digo yo.
> 
> Con referencia a la segunda mitad de la frase, poderias darme el oracion completo.



No lo sientas y búscala en Google. 

La oración completa (que no sé si es correcta) es:

"I'm not the first overthinking critic of his who affirms having thought of that."

Y aquí va OTRO EJEMPLO análogo a esa frase - ya que mi duda es sobre la gramática, tanto como sobre las palabras en sí:

"I am the first close friend of his who affirms having seen him there."


----------



## Mei

albertop9 said:
			
		

> No lo sientas y búscala en Google.
> 
> La oración completa (que no sé si es correcta) es:
> 
> "I'm not the first overthinking critic of his who affirms having thought of that."
> 
> Y aquí va OTRO EJEMPLO análogo a esa frase - ya que mi duda es sobre la gramática, tanto como sobre las palabras en sí:
> 
> "I am the first close friend of his who affirms having seen him there."


 
Yo no me fiaría mucho del Google, mejor mirar en un diccionario y en los que he consulado (WR and Merriam Webster) no aparece tal palabra... pero claro mejor esperar a ver más opiniones... 

Mei


----------



## mhp

Mei said:
			
		

> Yo no me fiaría mucho del Google, mejor mirar en un diccionario y en los que he consulado (WR and Merriam Webster) no aparece tal palabra... pero claro mejor esperar a ver más opiniones...
> 
> Mei


Sí aparece en Merriam Webster. 
http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/overthink

---
También puedes confiar en google si lo usas correctamente
http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&q=overthink&btnG=Google+Search&sa=N&tab=wn


----------



## Mei

> Sí aparece en Merriam Webster.
> http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/overthink


 
Yes, it's true but I don't understand its meaning.




> También puedes confiar en google si lo usas correctamente
> http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&q=overthink&btnG=Google+Search&sa=N&tab=wn


 
If it's good for you I can't say a word... I prefer to use a dictionary I mean if you look for a word with Google it will find it for sure. If you write it wrong it will find it as well and this doesn't mean that is correct. 

Mei


----------



## albertop9

Mei said:
			
		

> Yo no me fiaría mucho del Google, mejor mirar en un diccionario y en los que he consulado (WR and Merriam Webster) no aparece tal palabra...



Wrong, wrong, wrong… Google es *el mejor* diccionario de uso que existe si se sabe utilizar.


----------



## ConorO

mhp said:
			
		

> Sí aparece en Merriam Webster.
> ---
> También puedes confiar en google si lo usas correctamente



Yes, it is listed on the Mirriam Webster site as you say. I would class it as an Americanism and seems to have a rather specialised meaning. I suspect it is jargo that has only recently achieved the status of being a recognised word. I very much doubt you will find it in the Oxford English Dictionary, but I could be wrong. In any case, I have never heard the word before and given that I am native English speaker, that should be sufficient justification for a non-native speaker to think twice about using it.

With respect to your sentence:

 "I'm not the first overthinking critic of his who affirms having thought of that."

I suggest 

"I am not the first of his xxx critics who claims to have thought of that."

I could improve on this if you tell me exactly what you mean by "overthinking" and to what the "that" refers.

Hope this is not overly helpful!
Conor.


----------



## Mei

Está bien, haced lo que queráis. Sólo era una recomendación. Ni vosotros ni yo vamos a cambiar de opinión... usad Google cómo diccionario, teniendo en cuenta que el inglés es un idioma sin "normas" qué más da!

Mei


----------



## ConorO

Mei said:
			
		

> Yes, it's true but I don't understand its meaning.
> 
> If it's good for you I can't say a word... I prefer to use a dictionary I mean if you look for a word with Google it will find it for sure. If you write it wrong it will find it as well and this doesn't mean that is correct.
> 
> Mei



I completely agree with Mei. Webpages are not in general refereed. It is up to the user to determine whether or not a result is to be relied on. This does not imply that you will not learn something but it comes with lots of caveats.

Conor.


----------



## mhp

Mei said:
			
		

> If it's good for you I can't say a word... I prefer to use a dictionary I mean if you look for a word with Google it will find it for sure. If you write it wrong it will find it as well and this doesn't mean that is correct.


If Conor says it is not used in BrE, I completely understand that. But the fact is that it is a rather common word in AmE. 

Google, if used  correctly can be of great help. For example, if you search in the news, you'll see that major newspapers and columnist (From New York Times down) use this word. This should be an indication that it is in common use and that it is understood. Of course, you don't have to use this resource


----------



## Mei

mhp said:
			
		

> If Conor says it is not used in BrE, I completely understand that. But the fact is that it is a rather common word in AmE.
> 
> Google, if you used it correctly can be of great help. For example, if you search in the news, you'll see that major newspapers and columnist (From New York Times down) use this word. This should be an indication that it is in common use and that it is understood. Of course, you don't have to use this resource


 
Yes I know but if I want to know the meaning of a word, will I find it Google? I will find what you say, were it has been used but if it's not correct I won't know. That's why I suggest to use a dictionary... btw I use the Oxford English Dictionary too.

Mei


----------



## albertop9

No, de ningún modo es excesiva tu respuesta, Conor. ESA es sin duda la forma correcta de expresar mi idea…

NO: "I'm not the first overthinking critic of his who…"

SINO: "I'm not the first of his overthinking critics who…"


Sobre overthink, u overthinking, si las buscas en Google verás cómo se usan con toda naturalidad en blogs, artículos, etc. y entenderás perfectamente su sentido. - Aunque, por lo que tú y MHP decís, sean de uso sólo en Norteamérica. (¡Me viene bien saberlo, por cierto!)

¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## mhp

albertop9 said:
			
		

> SINO: "I'm not the first of his overthinking critics who…"


Pero no se usa así!

¿Que queres decir? A lo mejor si lo dices en español podemos darte consejos.


----------



## ConorO

mhp said:
			
		

> Pero no se usa así!
> 
> ¿Que queres decir? A lo mejor si lo dices en español podemos darte consejos.



Estoy de acuerdo con MHP.

El problema, Alberto, es que "to overthink" significa "pensar demasiado en una cosa" y implica que seria mejor dar menos vueltas al asunto y hacer algo al respecto de el. A mi parece que el palabra que busces es "obsessive" or algo asi. 

 "I am not the first of his obsessive critics who claims to have thought of that."

Es verdad que "obsessive" tiene tono pejorativo, pero creo que "overthinking" tambien puede ser pejorativo.

Conor.


----------



## albertop9

Mei said:
			
		

> Yes I know but if I want to know the meaning of a word, will I find it Google? I will find what you say, were it has been used but if it's not correct I won't know. That's why I suggest to use a dictionary... btw I use the Oxford English Dictionary too.



¡POR SUPUESTO, yo recomiendo Google en combinación con los diccionarios! Un buen diccionario es siempre insustituible. Pero la ayuda de Google, para mí, es inapreciable también.
Hay dudas que resuelvo sólo con los diccionarios, y hay dudas que resuelvo sólo con Google. - Su valor es complementario, no excluyente.


----------



## Mei

albertop9 said:
			
		

> ¡POR SUPUESTO, yo recomiendo Google en combinación con los diccionarios! Un buen diccionario es siempre insustituible. Pero la ayuda de Google, para mí, es inapreciable también.
> Hay dudas que resuelvo sólo con los diccionarios, y hay dudas que resuelvo sólo con Google. - Su valor es complementario, no excluyente.


 
Buff, vale, que susto me has dado...


----------



## jacinta

To overthink:  analizar un tema, palabras de una persona, en una manera rígida, con demasiado crítica y en la mayoría de casos, es negativo.


----------



## albertop9

mhp said:
			
		

> Pero no se usa así!





			
				ConorO said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con MHP.
> 
> El problema, Alberto, es que "to overthink" significa "pensar demasiado en una cosa" y implica que seria mejor dar menos vueltas al asunto y hacer algo al respecto de el. A mi parece que el palabra que busces es "obsessive" or algo asi.
> 
> "I am not the first of his obsessive critics who claims to have thought of that."
> 
> Es verdad que "obsessive" tiene tono pejorativo, pero creo que "overthinking" tambien puede ser pejorativo.



Entiendo… ¡Gracias por insistir muchachos!

Bien… Tu observación es perfecta, Conor. La cosa es que precisamente escogí "overthinking" porque significa JUSTO lo que yo quería decir, y me pareció *menos* peyorativo que "obsessive."

¿No lo es, menos peyorativo que "obsessive"?

¿¿Tan mal suena "overthinking critics," igual que podría decir "overthinking friends"??

Cheers!


----------



## ConorO

albertop9 said:
			
		

> ¡POR SUPUESTO, yo recomiendo Google en combinación con los diccionarios! Un buen diccionario es siempre insustituible. Pero la ayuda de Google, para mí, es inapreciable también.
> Hay dudas que resuelvo sólo con los diccionarios, y hay dudas que resuelvo sólo con Google. - Su valor es complementario, no excluyente.



Vamos, Alberto, no tengo ninguna duda sobre la utilidad de Google. Hay dias  en mi trabajo cuando paso todo el dia utilizandolo - es casi indispensable! Pero, como dices, es siempre necesario ulitizarlo en una manera complementaria.

Conor.


----------



## ConorO

albertop9 said:
			
		

> Entiendo… ¡Gracias por insistir muchachos!
> 
> Bien… Tu observación es perfecta, Conor. La cosa es que precisamente escogí "overthinking" porque significa JUSTO lo que yo quería decir, y me pareció *menos* peyorativo que "obsessive."
> 
> ¿No lo es, menos peyorativo que "obsessive"?
> 
> ¿¿Tan mal suena "overthinking critics," igual que podría decir "overthinking friends"??
> 
> Cheers!



Si es menos peyorativo. Ademas "obsessive" no es un sinónimo. Significa que no solo piensas demasiado en una coso pero que piensas de nada más! 

Conor.


----------



## DaleC

¿Es que son "amigos falsos" afirmar y affirm? Parece que estás usando "afirmar" como usan los periódicos latinoamericanos "aseverar". 

En lo que al sintaxis se refiere, todos las tres opciones son correctos. Pero "to affirm having" es mejor que la clausula de relativo (en vista de la formalidad, lo impersonal, del entorno), y "affirming to have" no va, es demasiado torpe. 

Pero en lo que a lo comunicativo se refiere, "affirm" da lugar a grandes dudas (no digamos ya "overthink"). Tiene algo de un debate entreorganizado y prolongado, denota que ya ha hecho averiguacion otro critico (puede ser es exactamente eso lo que es lo ocurrido). Como lo ha sugerido ConorO, es más probable que se trate de "claim" la situacion. 

De paso: no entiendo de manera precisa lo que quiere decir "overthinking" por que parece que sea por su naturaleza imprecisa esta palabra que yo -- estadounidense no joven -- desconozco totalmente. 



			
				albertop9 said:
			
		

> "I'm not the first overthinking critic of his…" OR
> "I'm not his first overthinking critic…" (second half of sentence below)
> 
> "…who affirms having thought of that." OR
> "…to affirm having thought of that." OR
> "…affirming to have thought of that."
> 
> Many thanks for your help!


 
Arriba dije "en vista de lo impersonal que es el entorno". El ejemplo que planteaste en el post #7 (debajo) se trata de personal, de ahí que cambio de juicio y prefiero "who affirms". Pero otra vez parece que "affirm" no es la adecuada, sino que se trata de "claim". 


			
				albertop9 said:
			
		

> Y aquí va OTRO EJEMPLO análogo a esa frase - ya que mi duda es sobre la gramática, tanto como sobre las palabras en sí:
> 
> "I am the first close friend of his who affirms having seen him there."


----------



## albertop9

¡MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS por tu detallada explicación, *DaleC*!

Alberto


----------

